# Any Warrington Road Club members?



## Sharky (31 Mar 2014)

Are there any warrington road club members in cycle chat?

I've just read the article by Johnny Helms on the club's history and would like to ask a few question about it.
I may have a connection with it.

Please send me a pm and I'll give you the details.

Thanks keith


----------

